# Another reason why the CARES program is important



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co....on_River_disaster_in_history&utm_content=html

It appears that this will increase the CARES at-risk list bby several more endangered species.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

Let me comment on at least one fact in that article that is a bit misleading. The author is correct that the Aral Sea is drying up at an unbelievably enormous rate. However, in this case, it is not tied to global warming, but the extensive use of water from the rivers that feed it by central Asian nations that formerly belonged to the Soviet Union. Hardly any water reaches the Aral Sea anymore, although the dire state of the lake has finally allowed agreements to at least stabilize the lake, so that at least a bit more water is flowing again. So, while it appears that the Aral Sea may no longer *completely* dry up as looked inevitable a few years ago, it will probably still dwindle to just the tiniest fraction of it's size. The result for the fish that live there, however, will end up about the same as if it dried up completely, I'm afraid.


----------



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

DrTenochtitlan said:


> Let me comment on at least one fact in that article that is a bit misleading. The author is correct that the Aral Sea is drying up at an unbelievably enormous rate. However, in this case, it is not tied to global warming, but the extensive use of water from the rivers that feed it by central Asian nations that formerly belonged to the Soviet Union. Hardly any water reaches the Aral Sea anymore, although the dire state of the lake has finally allowed agreements to at least stabilize the lake, so that at least a bit more water is flowing again. So, while it appears that the Aral Sea may no longer *completely* dry up as looked inevitable a few years ago, it will probably still dwindle to just the tiniest fraction of it's size. The result for the fish that live there, however, will end up about the same as if it dried up completely, I'm afraid.


Thank you very much for this information. 

Unfortunately the fish don't have a chance whatever the reason is for the drop of the water level.


----------

